# Adopted new chi!!!



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi all! Long time no chat.

A lot has changed with me while I have been gone. I have a new job at an emergency vet hospital as a vet tech, I was in Flordia for a much needed vacation, and today I have just decided to foster and probably adopt a new chihuahua.

She is 11 months old and is 2lbs. She comes to me from a friend I met at work. Her parents breed chihuahua's and this particular pup came in a litter last year. It was obvious that this chi wasnt quite right. They decided to put her in a laundry basket and keep her there. They wanted to breed her but decided she wasnt good enough to breed (thank god)

So pretty much this dog lived in a laundry basket the first year of her life with no real contact with anyone else. She is extremely skinny and hardly has any muscle mass to her.

My friend does not like what her parents do but cannot stop them. She wanted to see this little girl go to a home where she could be cared for and when she found out I had my three girls she started bugging me to take her.

Now I am just fostering her for the time being. I need to make sure she fits in with my three girls and doesnt turn aggressive. It wouldnt be fair to my three to have a new aggressive dog move in. I also need to make sure she doesnt have any serious medical issues, but as of now her bloodwork is normal and besides her weight she seems ok.

I have not named her yet...I am having problems coming up with a name. Below are some pics of her....again she is very thin and had her very first bath today...she will need more because she is very dirty.

I personally think she looks a little "off" and really hope its just because she is scared and malnurished. I really am hoping she doesnt have any neurologic problems.

I will keep you updated with her progress.

As for my other three....Kylie turned 3yrs old last Saturday and is doing well. Tequila and Ginger are also doing great!!!!

Take care all!!


PS- you will see her pictured with Ginger....Ginger is 3.5lbs and looks huge compaired to this little one......*sigh* and I always thought GInger was too small.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG poor baby!  I just can't see how people can do that to these babies. 

If you can't keep her, I know you'll find her a great home.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg the poor sweetheart!! Her story makes me sick. 
She does look scared 

I wish I could take her if you have to re-home her!! I live like 15 minutes away from you, if I remember correctly.

What emergency vet do you work at? I've been to one in Arlington Heights.

Glad your other girls are doing so well!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

poor thing  i dont know how people can mistreat animals

she does look a bit scared

good luck with her


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Poor little sweetheart, I hope it works out that she can stay. You are fab for caring so much!

Glad your girls are well and please keep us updated on this girl...I like the name "dotty" for her


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She doesn't look off in the pictures, but she def looks terrified and under nourished. I am glad you are giving her every benefit of the doubt. Those people need reported for animal cruelty.


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

poor thing! she has such sad eyes. i adopted a chi a couple months ago. she was thin for her size VERY skittish and acted to have been hit. i know what u mean by a little ''off" my leena is the same. but leena craves love and attention and she is doing GREAT! i hope this little cutie fits right in with you girls  she deserves all the love she can get. i dont' know how ppl can sleep at night knowing they have done this to a defensless little animal


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Poor sweet girl, she looks very scared. Good on you for looking after her. Its soo sad the terrible things that people can do, but she'll have a better life now.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

She looks SOOOO thin! People are awful. Good luck with her.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

poor baby 
I hope she will be ok, and will learn to trust people.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG guys she is a new dog today!
She is playing around, running around barkin and really has taken to Ginger! I think she will probably be staying with me.

I really thought the worst with her...I thought she had something neurolgic wrong with her but I think i was looking too much into it because today she looks wonderful!

I have to run to work but I will post some pics tonight...she looks so much brighter and more relaxed (probably hasent had two good meals in a while)

I will keep you all updated!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its good to hear she is much better today


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

She is beautiful. When we first got Rosie she was a bag of bones too, she was a year and half and weighed 2lb-6ozs, she is now 6 years old and weighs 3lb -8 ozs, shes still tiny though, she had to be put in warm water to swim so she could build her muscles and to strengthen up her legs.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I hope she works out with your girls she deserves a good home. She looks so sweet and vulnerable. I agree, "Dotty" sounds like a great name for her!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwww.....give her lots of loving! She looks so sweet and lovable!!!


----------



## MomofLeo (Aug 18, 2006)

Awww... that is so incredibly sad  I hope that you or someone else can give her the great home she deserves.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Aw that poor baby.  I'm so glad you have her now and can give her the love and care she deserves. She is such a cute little thing. Glad to hear she's doing better today.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aw how sad. She is soo cute though! I'm so glad she found you. She'll have a nice home with you if it works out. I hope she continues to progress and fit in with the others. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

poor thing  im glad shes in your hands though bc now she will be spoiled im sure  im glad shes doing better today too, all she needed was some love and food  i cant wait to see more pics!!! 

eta: oh have you thought of a name yet??


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Bless that little girl! She looks so sad and/or scared! How could anyone mistreat such a special, lovely little one?!?! :sad5: I sure hope it works out and she can stay with you. I'm glad she's doing better today and I can't WAIT for more pics of her!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Ooh Bless you for taking her in ((hugs)) Poor little thing  Maybe you could name her Charity Just a thought


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey Jess how is she today? I love her! I keep thinking about her. She is so adorable. I can't wait to see her after she puts on some weight. Poor little girl. When you get a chance I'd love to see more pics of her! 

Did you decide on a name yet? Maybe another food item to go with Ginger and Tequila? I also like Noel because she is definitely a little angel. I also like Sophie for her. Tiffany (Rocky and Oscar) thought of some really cute rescue type names like Faith and Hope which is also a cute idea. I like Charity too Alisha, that's a nice and different name and also fitting :wave:


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

That poor baby. You're doing a great thing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

Aww the poor thing. You can tell she can be very nice looking. She almost looks like they haven't fed her much. I am so glad you have her and hope things work out ok. Is she getting along with your other girls so far?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> Tiffany (Rocky and Oscar) thought of some really cute rescue type names like Faith and Hope which is also a cute idea. I like Charity too Alisha, that's a nice and different name and also fitting :wave:


hehe the first thing that came to my head when i saw her pic was faith...it seems so fitting  im curious to how shes doing today too?


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

She is such a cute angel. I am so glad she is with someone who will take good care of her. I hope she will continue to improve and gain weight. Keep us updated with pics so we can track her progress. God bless you for taking her!


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

aw poor baby....she looks alot like my monte...head shape wise and being skinny...kinda weird how both there eyes resemble each other. Monte has a back ground of abuse and neglect.

Monte, Bear and I are sending LOTTTSSS of hugs and kisses...Monte also wants her to know that hiding in the persons shirt is a FANTASTIC way to hide!!


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

OMG!  her body is so frail! i'm very happy that you took her in! *huggles you*


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Bless you for saving her, she really is an angel. How is she doing now?


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Any update on the baby?


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Gypsy said:


> Any update on the baby?


That's what I'm wondering. I'd love to hear more about how she's doing and I'd REALLY love to see more pics of her.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

any updates???

Bear, Monte and I are thinking about you!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I am glad she is in a good home now but OMG those people that had her need to be reported. She is totally emaciated!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

oh i feel so sad for her, that look in her eyes.


----------

